# My New 2007 Opal



## fire262 (Aug 29, 2006)

Here She Is!

Dura Ace-10 speed
Speed Play zeros (CSC Team edition)
Mavic Ksyrium ES
ITM BAR/STEM-Carbon
Pro Tires


View attachment 64590


----------



## fire262 (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry I must no know how to upload the pictures.


----------



## Martin dk (Sep 1, 2005)

*Sweet ride*

WOW that's a great looking bike.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

very very pretty. enjoy....


----------

